# When the forest knows your name



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

This was inspired by MossyToes
Please if you love it or hate it or can see something to improve it 
Please Please Please Please say so
i hope you enjoy it
_________________________________________________________________
*Prologue*

Fear me. 
In the darkness of the forest your heart is your only weapon. 
Though your sword is drawn, bare steel cannot help you now.
Though your armour is strong and your shield is broad, I see its weakness and my arrow will find it. 
You will only hear the rushing wind of death, feel a moment of agonized pain as my arrow pierces your heart.
You will sense the swish of my cloak as I move away from your falling corpse, into the darkness of the forest. 
You cannot avoid me.
For the forest paths bend to my will, they will twist you, luring you with promises of safety. 
You may dream of the mighty halls of the Asrai, with their soft beds but if I sense evil in your heart your final resting place will be the forest floor and your rotting carcass will decay into insignificance, as it is enveloped by the spirits of Athel Loren.
I do not see you.
I hunt you.
For I am a silent guardian of the ways of Athel Loren.
I am the watcher that does not sleep.
I am a Shadowstrider and the forest is in my blood.
_________________________________________________________________

*I talk to the trees and they annoy me*

"Axes"
The word rippled through the forest, like a gentle breeze had ruffled the leaves of Athel Loren. High in the bows of a mighty oak Cadei bolted upright as the word exploded in her mind. Quickly flipping the arrow back into its quiver she slung her bow over her shoulder. Anger seeped, oozing its way through the forest as the words came again. Insistent, a relentless cry for retaliation.
"Axes"

"where?" she whispered and the leaves of the tree she sat upon seemed to ripple as the message was conveyed, rushing back, a flowing stream anxiety trickling back to its source.

"guide" rustled the forest and Cadei rolled her eyes.

"You could just give me a location. I'm not incompetent"
Their was a scratchy sarcastic laugh before the leaves swished in the wind 

"Incompetent"

Cadei dropped to the forest floor and ahead of her the forest paths seemed to bend coiling into the path she needed to take. She began to run feeling her heart pounding in her chest as the word "Incompetent' rang in her ears, an echo of ironic mockery, chasing her through the trees.

'Bastards" she muttered as she sprinted through the twisting paths, her feet light upon the leaf strewn floor

The leaves undulated violently and the message came loud and strong bursting into her mind
"we heard that"

A large branch swung from nowhere aimed at her head and she ducked away rolling underneath the slashing cut
She straightened allowing a grin to light up her beautiful slender face as she laughed in exhilaration
'Too slow" she thought moving forward. She took a step and was sent sprawling as a root erupted from the earth to hook around her foot. She cursed wildly as the scratchy laughter resounded in her ears once more. 

Her curses died upon her pale lips as a foul smell assaulted her nostrils and she looked up to see a small coil of animal droppings inches from her face and she let out a low whistle of relief yet she was cut short as the leaves rustled again
"I could have made you land in that"

She rolled her eyes and ran on carefully skirting the dung on the floor
"How many?" she muttered as the darkness began to fade away and shafts of light pierced the canopy as the trees became more sporadic. 

The trees whistled slightly "Few" 

"A round number?'

"Few"
Cadei rolled her eyes
"I thought we taught you to count" She smirked "One little dryad went.."

A branch moved menacingly above her and she raised her arms in mock surrender as the scratchy laughter rang in her ears
She moved on reducing her pace to a trot, ducking from tree to tree
A tree blocked her path and the forest seemed to bristle with anger
"Revenge, Cadei"

She placed her hand upon the trees blackened bark and whispered gently
"For the forest"

In the distance 7 figures clad in the blue and white of Quenelles hacked at a lone tree. She heard its screams as the axe bit deep through the bark and she felt the forest contort with suppressed fury.
Cadei gritted her teeth as she smoothly slipped to one knee, the bow steady and an arrow knocked.
They were peasants yet the Lord of Quenelles had given them his word

"They will pay for this" she muttered.
Her bow came up and she tensed as a peasant stretched giving a furtive glance at the surroundings
Her mouth twisted into a sneer as the bow tensed.
She paused and aimed for his right eye.

"Instant kill" she whispered as she loosed

The peasant gave a shrill scream as the shot pierced his eye and she saw his companions turn at the clamour
As the peasant thudded to the ground, a second arrow flew through the air and a second peasant fell to be followed by a third man who rushed forward to help his writhing companions and took the arrow through the throat. The remaining peasants fled as blood spattered his robes and his gurgling screams pierced the air. 

Cadei let out a low whistle as she saw the man twitch as a spasm racked his body before lying motionless as death took him into his eternal embrace.

Under cover of the trees Cadei moved towards the dead men and carefully removed her arrows from their eye sockets. As the arrows slid back into her quiver roots erupted binding the bodies and dragging them deep into the forest where they would repay their debts to Athel Loren as they decayed.

She patted her bow and smiled as she shouldered it. It had not failed her yet.

She stretched slowly and looked out at the gleaming fortress of Quenelles. It shone like a flaming beacon holding her gaze and she foreced herself to look away. She stretched and twisted to find the steel blade of a sword pressed against her pale neck.


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

pretty funny and it went from happy to grim pretty quickly. very goodk:

only problem i see is here



> In the distance 7 figures clad in the blue and white of Quenelles hacked at a lone tree. She heard its screams as the axe bit deep through her bark and I felt the forest contort with suppressed fury.


you went from third to first person, but thats just a little grammar mistake. can't wait for more!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks well spotted editted it


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting style, I liked it, it reminded me a little of that old cartoon version of Sword in the Stone, not sure why exactly but the light humour and forest setting probably played a large part!


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Nice job db. Very interesting.. Reminds me a lot of Magic the Gathering.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

It's nice, yes, but the format bothers me a bit. Would you mind inserting an extra line of space between each paragraph and each line of dialogue? That way, it reads quite a bit easier and the train of conversations and the plot is easier to follow.

Other than that, it's definitely a good beginning. I'm glad to have inspired you. After the animal spoor, I thought that the enemies would be beastmen, but you managed to fool me there.

Good humor, too.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(Hopefully the formatting is better now. Thank you so much to everybody for the great response. Hope i can keep u all interested

*The trickster and the haunting beauty*

Cadei's face burned with shame. A shadowstalker taken by surprise. If the man lived to tell the tale the forest of Asrai would blanch. She felt her face forced upwards as her attacker pressed the sword into her trachea and she flinched as pain shot through her neck. Slowly she contorted her back arching backwards towards the grassy floor. The sword followed her and she heard a bark of laughter. Humiliation coursed through her and his laughter caused a stab of anger. 

In one swift movement she planted her hands upon the forest floor and kicked out at the mans midriff yet he sidestepped with unnatural grace. His sword flashed towards her planted hands and she rolled away desperately trying to study her assailant and find the weakness that would allow her to escape unharmed.

From the corner of her eye she caught a glimpse of a dark green cloak as the man allowed the momentum of his sword stroke to carry him out of Cadei's frame of vision. She heard the slightest rustle of the mans footsteps as he advanced upon her and she twisted an arrow knocked in her bow pointed at the mans heart. He moved faster than she believed possible, twisting, spiralling through the air and she dropped to avoid the sword stroke that slashed at her head. The man landed sword raised and she saw him for the first time. He raised a tattooed arm to brush his short blonde hair out of his eyes. They were beautiful eyes that shone like sapphires enflamed with the glory of Loec.

She smiled as she recognized the man that advanced nonchalantly upon her.
"Put down that sword brother or my arrow will find its mark"

"Put down that bow sister, for you know I will dodge the arrow"

"And find a claw through your throat"
The wardancers face clouded slightly in confusion
"What claw?"

He winced as strong fingers clasped around his throat

"That would be mine" murmured an icy voice

An elf maiden held the straining wardancer. Her eyes burned with a fiery malice and her face was beautiful yet it radiated a destructive power that struck terror into Cadei's heart. She was slender yet the muscles of her body were taut and powerful. Her eyes flashed with frenzied hatred and her fingers contorted. The wardancer choked as he stared down at the bony fingers that held his life in the balance.

Cadei saw the elf turn pale as the fingers tightened and she raised a hand
"Navastel"

She saw the wardancer slump and she raised her voice
"Navastel, would you harm my brother?"

The maidens eyes flashed before softening at Cadei's words. Her face soured and she threw the elf away from her with casual disdain. He slumped as air filled his straining lungs, before turning towards his assailant. He spat furiously raising his sword yet the maidens skin seemed to harden as its greenish hue intensified. Her twig strewn hair seemed to lengthen twisting and thickening into staves of hardened wood. The wardancer faltered and sheathed his sword
"My apologies, dryad"

The dryad glanced briefly at Cadei whose eyes narrowed. The fire died from the dryads eyes and her face returned once more to the slender beauty that both haunted and enchanted. 

"Accepted" she whispered yet their was an icy cold in the dryads stare that forced even the flames of Loec to falter.

The wardancer turned regaining a little of his old fervour and moved towards his sister, arms raised in an embrace.
His smile died as she remained apart, wary of his affection.

"Haven't you missed your brother?"
Cadei returned his smiled and moved carefully into his embrace

"Of course I have. I'm sorry, Troi"
His smile returned as they broke apart, yet the hurt still lingered in his eyes. 

"Your are really one of the shadow stalkers now sis"
She felt herself swell with pride at his words and she nodded

"Not so bad yourself. Why are you here Troi?"

His face darkened
" Their is trouble brewing in the mountains. We must ride to war and we need you to lead the way watcher of the house of Arcaten"

"What of Ruren?"

"His dissapearance is how we know of the war"
Cadei blanched at the news. Ruren was her teacher. The man that had handed her the bow and sword. The man that had turned her hands and feet into weapons. The man that made her at one with Athel Loren. In the shadows of the trees Cadei wept for her uncle, the man she had thought would never die. Her sobs pierced the silence and around her the trees bristled in anger. Her wails of mourning pierced the air and a word began to echo round the forest

"Revenge"
Her heaving chest steadied and she met Navastel's gaze. The eyes burned with fire and the word exploded inside her head, inflamed by the dryads malicious rage 
"Revenge"

Cadei felt her lip twist and she steeled herself
"Revenge" she whispered before turning to Troi

'He can't be dead. He would never be so careless as to get spotted if Athel Loren was in danger!" 

"What inflamed Ruren more than anything else?"
Cadei paused as understanding flooded her. She nodded slowly

"Dwarves" 
Troi nodded

"You know as well as I do our uncle would never have allowed a dwarf to move within a mile of Athel Loren, withot paying the price. Ruren told us he had felt something on the boundaries of the forest and was going to check it out. He said he would be back in 3 days. It has been 5. We sent out riders and found a new dwarf stronghold in the paths to Karak Nor and the wind riders have reported massing troops."

He paused as his lips twisted with irony 
"Though we found no body their is one thing we know. Dead or alive the dwarves paid a high price. The wind riders saw 17 graves. The dwarves will retaliate. We must prepare for war."

Their was silence as the information sunk in. It was Navastel's icy voice that broke the tension

"The dryads must be mustered. The forest must go to war"
The dryad screamed and Cadei felt the forest echoing her cry. The howls of blood lust reverberated and she felt her blood rise.

"To war" she muttered slowly unsheathing her sword. 
In the shadows of the forest shapes began to move as the cacophony of violence reached a crescendo 

"To war"


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Another story that i have got hooked on too!! k:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks to all who commented. I hope you enjoy the next part. Comments and criticism always welcome
___________________________________________________________________

*You scratch my bark I'll scratch yours*

Cadei could feel it in her head, coursing through her soul. Every bone in her body pulsed with the rage of Athel Loren. The fact that the dwarves dared to take an elven life caused a ripple of unbridled fury that surged through every leaf in the forest.

In the dark depths of the wood shapes stirred, their menacing silhouettes undulating as shafts of light penetrated the canopy high above. The three walked shoulder to shoulder down the winding forest path and though they mirrored each others steps it seemed to each that they were alone with the primeval energy of the forest.

Navastel embodied the unleashed anger of the forest. Her eyes glowed red in the darkness and her hair had changed from its ghostly twig strewn blonde to a dark, bark brown strewn with thorns. Her beautiful face that usually emitted a phantasmal, unearthly light now radiated a deep harsh glow that caused a ripple of fear to wash over Cadei. 

Troi's hands flitted over the hilt of his sword and though his eyes glinted with the mischief of the trickster god Loec and his lips burbled silent mantras, his fingers tightened upon his sword hilt and the smallest flash of reflected light flitted across the bark of the nearest tree as Troi's face contorted into a contemptuous sneer. 

Cadei's mind was filled with thoughts of Ruren, the man who had loved her more than her own father. Her father had been a wardancer in his youth and had always pressured her to follow in his footsteps. She had seen the look on his face when she had rejected all convention to become at one with the wood, she had seen him spit into the dust as she turned to wave goodbye.

She walked for hours tears coursing down her cheeks, plunging deep into the forest rambling blindly. She had reached the boundaries of the Wild Wood and blinded by grief she moved forward to cross the boarder, condemning herself to death. As she had moved forward a hand had seized her shoulder pulling her back as a claw slashed from the misty darkness. She found herself lying on her back staring with panicked eyes into the face of her uncle. He had listened to her and wiped away her tears. From then on Ruren had been her father. 

He was gone, stolen from her. Rage flared consuming her as savage tortures and gruesome murders filled her imagination. She saw Ruren's handsome face stretched wide in a scream of agony and she heard his shrill screams reverberating inside her head. 

She screwed her eyes tight to hide the tears that flowed down her cheeks like a fountain of grief yet as the screaming built to a crescendo, she felt her knees buckle. She shuddered as grief racked her body with silent sobs and her tears hit the mossy floor in a light shower of anguish. A voice exploded inside her head as the forest responded to her tears of mourning. 

"Don't despair. We will kill them all"
The voice was clear yet it was backed by an eerie melody. The songs words were lost in beauty as the music rose and fell. Cadei felt herself growing as the song filled her with new strength and for a second she was carried away on a tide of music. She began to concentrate forcing the words to become clear.

"Who summons me from my slumber?" The voice was deep and booming and seemed to reverberate around Cadei's head. 

The harsh voice of Navastel respond calmly and firmly
"One who will have.."

Yet the booming voice rang out again interrupting Navastel's solemn words

"Oh come on Navastel you know I don't go in for all that pomp and formality. Can we get this thing done quickly so I can either get back to sleep or get my roots out of this hole. I think I've hit oil and its rather unpleasant."

Navastel began to speak yet the voice cut her off for a second time

"Would the little git who is in my left ear please move its rather uncomfortable. If you could go to my lower back that would be great."
There was a pause in which Navastel opened her mouth yet was forced to choke on her words as the voice erupted from the silence once more

"I know its inconvenient but I have an itch"
Navastel folded her arms and a grin spread over her face as there was a deep grunt of pleasure

"Yeah that's the spot. Thanks. Now Navastel. Why the summons?"

Navastel's eyes seemed to mellow and she shook her head slightly in amused exasperation
"The forest is in danger. The dwarves are on our boarder. We need all the help we can get. They have captured or killed a Waywatcher."

"Who?"

"Ruren"

For the first time the booming voice darkened and became solemn

"Thats not good. He was a good waywatcher. Possibly the best, but that's not the reason. You have never sung to me before and I'm sure the forest has been in danger. I've slept for at least 20 years"

"22 and a half years. How did you know it was me singing?"

'Look branchwraiths sing it best. Some of the spellweavers miss the high note in the middle. Now stop avoiding the question. Why did you really summon me?"

Cadei turned to Navastel and was stunned to see a slight flush creeping over the dryad's cheeks. 

"The elf that was taken has a niece. I owe her my life and she is the closest thing to a friend I have ever known. I would die rather than see her hurt"

Cadei felt her own face flush as she felt her heart skip a beat and she opened her mouth to express the gratitude that welled inside her yet she was interrupted by a sound like a nose blowing followed by a low snigger. 

"You are kidding me. Navastel going soft."
The voice paused and then continued outraged by a sudden thought

"Wait a minute we shared a lot. How come I dont get friend status. Are you dumping me?"

"You knew what this was"
The sound of Navastel's scratchy laughter rang around the clearing echoed by a slow chuckle. The laughter died as Navastel's face took on a grave expression
.
"So Arcazon. Will you fight?"

Their was a small silence as a gaping maw opened in the trees bark forming a cavernous mouth. The mouth formed a crescent shaped smile 

"We will kill them all" echoed Arcazon in a harsh, guttural tone that seemed to resound from the very depths of the forest. 

Navastel stepped back as the great boughs of the tree contorted crashing downwards to root themselves within the ground. Majestically the great tree began to emerge and roots burst from the soil like coiling whips. Their was an immense creak as two huge earth sodden roots wrenched themselves from the earth below and as they hit the ground the forest floor shook with the impact. The tree straightened its craggy limbs and stood tall 50 feet above the forest floor. Cadei felt her knees give way and she fell to the floor next to Troi. Only Navastel remained standing and her eyes were alight with joy. 

Two golden eyes stared down at the trio below him and their was silence as Arcazon stared at the elves. His eyes seemed to pierce their very souls and Cadei felt Troi shiver slightly as the golden eyes turned red and he suddenly raised his boughs and roared.

The howl was an expression of pure rage and in the distance their was a single reply.

Arcazon's maw twisted into a leer
"I almost pity the dwarves. Durthu is abroad and he does not forget."


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting story, I am enjoying reading it!  I would make a few minor suggestions, firstly try to stick to third person, it really jolts when you switch to first person and back again. Also, as you write it, try to remember to read each sentence out loud, it will help a lot with structure and readability.

I quite like what you are doing with the characters, you are making them your own, I wouldn't have dreamed of having a dryad try to strangle a wardancer, or having a treeman chatting in such an offhand manner!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Aye..a good story bud. I'm a bit at odds with the dialogue in the last part but it still works lol. Hope to see more soon! Maybe it's the swings between jovial and raging. Ah well...guess I just wasn't ready for humor :biggrin:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont know why I do it
I think I love the first person but the switches are unintentional
My only excuse is I always leave a night before checking my work because at the time of writing it looks perfect and i need to detach
Thanks for the tip squeek, I think my sentences tend to ramble a bit so this may help me be more concise

As for the unconventional characters. Im in a silly mood so I'm trying humour
Also I find the wood elf army book very one dimensional so i wanted to smash the mould and try something new
To me if the treeman had been all solemn I couldn't have pulled it off because everyone knows he was going to help so their were no surprises
It would have been a very mundane and over dramatized version of this
"Oh come on please it'll only take you five minutes"
"well i do have some serious sleeping to do"
"You'll have killer bedhead"
"Oh all right. I'm coming'
Which some people can pull of dramatically but i don't think I could of

Im glad ur enjoying it I will edit the previous parts using squeeks method and post the next part today.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn good mate, damn good. Can't wait for more. Have much rep, well as much as I can give.


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

awesome, i'm really digging this funny warhammer thing you got goin. Arcazon is my favorite character so far, he and i would hang out i think. +rep to you.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm really grateful for the great response i've received here. thanks to all
Here is the latest installment enjoy
______________________________________________________________________________________________
* On the wings of the wind *

Elves, Dryads and Tree Kin trekked towards the Halls manipulated by the will of Athel Loren. The forest's purpose surged through the veins of its guardians, urging them to do their duty and defend the land they loved. Cadei focused upon the dim shapes and she saw swords sliding from sheaths, bowstrings being tied and the terrifying war forms of dryads. 

Though she walked in the shadow of the tree lord his stentorian voice rang within her mind and she felt her heart lighten at his playful banter with Navastel

"Is that Vricken. That has to be Vricken. Vricken!! Oh. Uhh. My mistake"

"Not the brightest pixie in the forest are you Arcazon"

"Hey! Navastel! Come on. I've been asleep for 20 odd years. You can forgive me being a little groggy but you know in a fight I'm still dynamite."

"Yeah! Yeah! We know'

Navastel turned to Cadei and whispered 
"He goes to pieces so fast people get hit by shrapnel"

"Look anymore of these insults and I'll sleep right here."

"Anything to get out of a fight. Treemen today. They don't make them like they used to"

A root lashed out but Navastel ducked it easily. Arcazon's great limb swung down yet he pulled up with a grunt of pain. 

"Hell the old war wound giving me trouble. You would have thought after 30 years it would have healed."

His grimace turned into a sly smile and his voice became oily

"How did I get that wound? My memories not what it was. I just can't remember how it happened? Now I cant have got it saving your ass from vampires. No that cant be it. No I remember, it was at the dryad's summer tea party. I spilt my sap." 

"Your getting old Arcazon. Maybe we should spare you this battle. You can stand at the back and check out my ass as I bathe in the blood of the dwarves."

'I'll hit you with my crutch if you don't shut up"

Jovially Navastel nudged the treeman as the pair chuckled. Arcazon paused and an imperceptible smile stretched over his face. 

In a show of jovial camaraderie he elbowed Navastel in the back and sent her flying into the nearest tree. He sniggered a little and shrugged in mock apology as she turned spitting pine burs from her enraged mouth.

"Well if you get scared and run, I can always push you back into the battle"

Cadei laughed as Navastel's face flushed with anger and her shrill laughter reverberated around the clearing mingling with the slow chuckle of the treeman. Above them the trees had begun to thin as they neared the halls of her father. She swallowed slightly suppressing the discomfort in her stomach as the path began to fill with the defenders of Athel Loren. 

Columns of glade guard and eternal guard marched weapons by their side. They passed the treeman with out comment, their disciplined eyes fixed upon the end of the path however as each elf passed she saw a furtive glance and the odd jaw drop. Others were more open in their staring and some of the older dryads hailed the treeman with greetings though none deigned to approach him. They avoided him with respectful awe skirting his huge earth sodden feet.

As the clearing came into view their was a flutter of wings as warhawks soared over their heads. They swerved deftly to avoid the treeman diving elegantly under his arms before rising to eye level and pressing their fist to their mouth in a salute. The final wind rider to pass yelled out a greeting and his piercing hazel eyes flashed with joy

"Hail to the Saviour the eyrie's are ever grateful"

Arcazon's gaping maw broke into a beaming smile of recognition. 

"Well met Cavadon. Your gratitude is all I require. Feel free!"

The treeman straightened out his fingers and the magnificent white hawk landed upon his palm. It ruffled its gleaming feathers standing to attention next to its rider who stroked its neck lovingly before turning to look into the golden eyes. He brushed his brown hair from his hazel eyes and smiled. The golden eyes mellowed and the treeman murmured softly 

"My old friend. You have gone up in the world since we last met. I am glad to see Thyra is still your hawk."

"You have been asleep to long yet I am glad to see you once more"

Cadei cleared her throat and the warhawk rider looked down upon her with hard eyes. He took in her delicate features and they softened almost imperceptibly. 

"You wish to know why the eyrie's will be forever grateful?"
Cadei nodded 

"The story is not mine to tell yet.."
The treeman's booming voice cut him off

"It will not be told" 

Cadei opened her mouth to protest yet their was a gleam in the treeman's eye and a note of finality in his voice as he whispered

"The subject is closed."

The treeman raised his unburdened hand and pointed at the clearing that loomed before them

"Let us hurry my friends. The council awaits us"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Great Work DB


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks to you i am now interested in Wood Elves.:good:


----------



## Giga[0] (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic work. A really great read. In the future I'd recommend putting flashbacks into itallics so it's more clear and stands out. Also, check over each sentence just to be sure another comma isn't needed or something similar. Keep it up .


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Glad people are interested. Yes my grammar is appalling. Thanks for the comments Comments and criticism always welcome.
_________________________________________
*We've been expecting you*

The clearing was inflamed by a blaze of amber light as Arcazon crossed the threshold and moved majestically towards the 10 shadowed figures seated in the very centre of the clearing. Cavadon quickly swung himself up onto Thyra's broad back and she spread her wings taking to the air and spiralling away into the treetops. The four followed behind Arcazon and Cadei allowed her eyes to sweep round the clearing.

To the left stood the dryads, their once pale skin hardened into their dark,cruel bark like war form. Their hair was a mass of tangled brambles and thorns shadowed by the rotting forms of the tree kin. Their deadened limbs swayed in the breeze and their branches contorted in a graceless imitation of motion.

To the right, the elves grouped together in bunches as their eyes fell upon the treeman. The glade guard and eternal guard stood in disciplined ranks interspersed by small groups of wardancers and glade riders. Prominent amongst the elves a group of wild riders sat mounted upon slender white steeds as their spears glinted in the dying light. Their arrogant eyes were fixed upon the treeman with causal disdain and Cadei felt Navastel twitch slightly. Above their heads the warhawk riders perched upon the upper branches of the trees, nimbly moving through the foliage to brush down their mounts. 

On the very edge of the clearing a few groups of waywatchers stood apart, hooded and cloaked. Cadei stared directly at the group and she felt her eyes slide as the waywatchers seemed to meld into the background. Cadei raised her fist in a symbol of greeting and they returned the salute. She reached out with her mind and felt 32 others respond to her shallow greeting. Next to her Navastel shifted slightly and glanced in her direction whilst Arcazon's golden eyes flicked down and a shallow smile flitted across his face.

In the centre of the clearing a circle of 12 chairs where set in a wide arc around a small sapling. The seats seemed to meld into the forest floor and though they were hardened and shaped by the elements their aged wood brimmed with the life and vigour of the forest. Each seat was inscribed with a simple sign that signified the position of its occupant on the council of the war and was occupied by the most senior members of each kindred. For centuries battle plans had been formed in this clearing and the foes of Athel Loren had wavered and broken against the machinations of the 12 great warriors. 

A branchwraith and a treekin sat upon 2 of the chairs, deep in conversation and oblivious to the hostility of the 8 elves. Though the treekin's huge frame masked the group Cadei's eyes were drawn to the elf that headed the circle.

He was tall and his golden hair masked his arrogant chin and hooked nose. He was Ristun the Lord of the Reborn Ash responsible for the pass of Karak Nor and head of this war council. He looked upon the treeman with mild disinterest and his eyes locked with Cadei's. Though his titles were grandiose and his hawk like features and strong, muscular frame projected an air of awe Cadei saw through the mask of arrogance to the soul of her father. The elf who had spurned her. His gaze hardened as their eyes met and she blanched at the cold disinterest in his gaze.

Arcazon took one step and looked to his left at the dryads. In one movement they knelt before him. He turned to his right and his eyes glinted a deep red for a second as only a handful of the elves fell to one knee. 

Cadei was pleased to see all the waywatchers and the wind riders bow as she knelt beside Navastel whose eyes had narrowed dangerously at the disrespect to the treeman. Arcazon's voice echoed in her mind and it was filled with sadness

"Sad. The elves no longer respect their elders"

A new voice lighter and harmonic interrupted Navastel's reply. 

"Some of us remember to respect."
Arcazon looked up and saw one of the nobles sitting in the centre moving forward towards the treeman. His face was impassive and his hair was tangled with brambles. He looked into the treeman's face and knelt before him.

"Some of us remember"

On the right side of the clearing several elves fell to their knees following the example of the lord of the alter kindred whilst others looked to Ristun for guidance. Cadei saw her fathers face twitch as arrogance fought awe and tradition and Arcazon's eyes flared with flames of anger as he lingered. Grudgingly Ristun shifted to one knee and the elves in the clearing followed his lead.

Last to fall was the wild rider who rolled his eyes before raising himself to his feet and sliding to his knees. Cadei felt small ripples of anger amongst the dryads and the wind rang with whispered curses and threats amongst the spirits. Arcazon ignored the curses though a small flicker of anger lingered in his golden eyes.
The crack in his bark opened and his voice rang with a deep sonorous quality as he proclaimed

"Your respect is honourable if insincere. You are lucky I abhor formality and thus see no reason for you to remain in the dirt. Arise quickly. My neck hurts!"

A deeper harsher voice erupted from the gloom of the forest as a second treeman emerged. His bark was scarred and chipped from the results of many battle and his mouth was a twisted leering maw that seemed to draw the light.

"No. Remain kneeling"

The clearing remained prostrate and even Arcazon started to kneel as Durthu strode into the centre of the clearing. His eyes gleamed blood red and his voice contained an undertone of aggression that sent shivers down Cadei's spine.

"Since when has it been customary for a treeman to receive such disrespect. The elders have been asleep too long. Have you forgotten our power"

A gnarled fist slammed into the ground leaving a dark crater that seemed to draw every eye. He turned his rage upon the Wild Riders.

"Since when have the wild riders of Kurnos been so proud that they have forgotten their heritage"

Durthu's huge fist loomed above the Wild Rider nolbe that had rolled his eyes. The eyes instantly lost their arrogant disdain as they widened in fear and he grovelled upon his belly before Durthu as death hovered a few feet above him. Durthu 's fist descended as his fury broke and the Wild Rider screamed. Cadei braced herself for the impact yet the blow never fell. 

Arcazon had lunged desperately grabbing Durthu's twisted wrist as the stroke descended and the two treemen grappled as the embittered rage of Durthu battled the calm desperation of Arcazon. They struggled for a second and the clearing seemed to crackle as the intensity of Arcazon's efforts climaxed before dying as Durthu's eyes mellowed.

He turned to Arcazon and the treemen engaged in a clumsy embrace. Cadei heard muttered words between them yet they seemed to melt away upon the air as Durthu turned to the chairs in the clearing.

"I see that their are two places still to be filled. Who will represent the wind riders and the way watchers in this council."

Cadei saw Cavadon slip to the ground and walk towards his place in the circle. She felt her heart race as she followed his lead moving to take her seat next to the dryad. Engraved upon the seat was a single lidless eye and she felt pride swell within her as she sat opposite her father. He glanced at her before pointedly looking away. She shook her hair from her eyes and found a hush had descended over the group. 

Navastel had advanced behind her and she stood before the branchwraith that occupied the chair next to Cadei. Her eyes were crimson and her long thin fingers had contorted into fists.

"Move" she whispered in an icy voice that dripped with malicious menace. The two branchwraiths stared and the clearing seemed to hold its breath. Without a word the dryad stood and walked away exposing the picture of a crown of thorns upon the wooden chair. Navastel sat and grinned sheepishly at Cadei's stunned expression

"I wanted to be at the council"

Their was a low whistle from behind her and a small snigger

"Your beautiful when your angry darling."

Slowly Navastel turned to face Arcazon and she whispered in an icy voice

"Go stick your head in a pig"


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Good story, I like how you gave character to trees. I like how you made trees the main focus as opposed to the elves. It's good to see something different.


----------



## Giga[0] (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree with NurglingStomper. Giving more character to the trees and having the main focus upon them makes for a really interesting read because it's more unique .

I saw a couple of spelling errors here and there, but nothing important. By the way, what's the correct way of pronouncing Cadei? Phonetically, I've been reading it as Cay-dee. I'm not entirely sure that's right though.

Keep it up.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks to all for the comments. Here is the second part of *The council*
Once again comments and criticism are welcome
Thanks for reading
________________________________________________________________________________________

*The war council of rebirth*

Auspicious start" murmured Cadei as her father cleared his throat and a hush descended upon the clearing. 

He stood and his cloak fluttered slightly as a breeze rustled the leaves
"My brother Asrai, creatures of the forest" 

Navastel shifted angrily at the word creatures yet she steadied at Cadei's gentle touch upon her arm. 

"I would like to thank you for..." 

"Can we get on ... before the dwarves march up and interrupt our tea party"

Ristun spluttered indignantly as he searched for the source of the interruption. His eyes fell upon Arcazon whose eyes glinted innocently as he muttered

"Please continue, quickly?"

Cadei averted her eyes from her fathers glare as she hastily covered a snigger 

"The Wind Riders and the Wild Riders of Kurnos have given us new information. The wild riders have scouted the surrounding area and have found a body." 

Their was a ripple of gasps and Cadei felt herself hunch as the axe of certainty scythed through the air. 

"The body of Calven was found amongst the trees however the body of Ruren has not been found. The wind riders have found no trace of him within the stronghold." 

Ristun paused to stare round at the assembled company as relief flooded Cadei and her brain seemed to explode with joy. 
"He is alive" she whispered as the dryads long fingers clenched her wrist. 

Silence descended upon the clearing as Cavadon jumped to his feet

"If I might clarify Ristun! What you have described as a stronghold is little more than a makeshift dam. They have placed several gigantic stone blocks supported by a wooden framework to block the pass of Karak Nor. It is being reinforced every day as more dwarves arrive. Though the framework would easily be destroyed by one of our established treemen their is a single problem. The dwarves have placed cannons and several bolt throwers on the upper wall of the dam. The dam is at least 1000 meters wide and their is a gap of approximately 1500 meters between the outer edges of the forest and the wall."

"These could cause some serious damage to our forces. Thus I don't advise open war fare. We must lure the dwarves as we always have."

He faltered for a second and his eyes moved shifted to Cadei's face before falling to the forest floor
"If we are going to antagonize the dwarves we risk Ruren's life. Whatever happens, we loose" 

The cold voice of Durthu rang round the clearing. It was harsh and bitter with resentment. 
"We should attack. Arcazon and I will rip them apart and they will rue the day they killed Ruren." 

Their was a ripple of agreement as the dryads leapt to their feet, their fierce eyes burning a bright fierce crimson through the shade of the trees. There fervour struck fear into Cadei's heart and she leapt to her feet yet the words that she had prepared erupted from another direction.

Another elf had sprung to his feet. He was clad in the shining armour of the eternal guard and his spear leaned casually against his chair mirroring the image of the spear engraved deeply in the bark of his chair.

"Ruren was a good warrior. I would not be part of a plan that put his life in danger." 

The man next to him, dressed in a close fitting moss stained cloak held his bow tightly at his side. The arrows of his quiver mirrored his straight regimented posture and upon his chair the bow was suddenly exposed. 

"I agree with the leader of the eternal guard. To leave Ruren to die would shame us all." 

Cadei took a deep breath and stared into Durthu's eyes. She felt herself flinch yet she held his eye contact.

"I stand with the eternal guard. We must at least try to rescue Ruren." 

Durthu's eyes were flaming coals above the forest floor and his voice echoed with a shrill madness "So the elves stand against the tree spirits" 

"No" whispered Navastel in a tremulous voice. 
She stood slowly and stared at Durthu with unseeing eyes.

"Ruren has saved this forest from more perils then I can name. It would be poor repayment to count his life cheap." 

Their was a small pause and Durthu's eyes narrowed to cold slits

"The dryads stand with the elves." 

The clearing was left in shell shocked silence as the gravitas of the statement settled upon the clearing. The treekin looked from Navastel to Durthu as the forest bristled with anticipation. 
The treekin raised his deadened frame from his and his voice creaked with certainty. "The treekin stand with the dryads. Ruren must be rescued. I can think of no better way of antagonizing the dwarves then to steal their prisoner." 

Cadei glanced at the wizened treekin and saw the mark upon his chair. It was a circle and she sat puzzled for a moment yet she was brought back to the present by the voice of her father. 

"I agree with the treekin. We must attempt to rescue my brother. However we have no idea if he is still alive. I fear we must parley with the dwarves." 


There was a roar of rage from Durthu and the dryads leapt to the their feet once again enraged by the concept.
However it was Arcazon that interrupted in a voice of resigned calm

"Ristun is correct. We cannot attack whilst Ruren is in danger. Therefore we must go through the charade of parley." 

Cavadon stood up. 

"The wind riders will watch the sky. We can see where they are keeping Ruren. Then we can launch a raid. Spellweaver is their anything you could do to keep our raiding forces under more cover." 

The spellweaver considered him for a moment before standing. Her long robes flowed around her wild hair and though her face was serene her hands twisted in her lap. 

"The boundaries of the forest cannot be swelled any further. I also believe the mists and rain that my mages could conjur from the winds of magic would hinder our forces instead of helping them. They would reduce our accuracy with a bow which is not to our advantage." 

She paused before continuing.

"I believe we must attack from the eyries of the wind riders. I believe a force of archers in the heights of the mountains could cause sufficient disruption and would allow an assaulting force the time to move into Ruren's position seize his bow and escape." 

Their was a grunt from the Lord of the Alter Kindred and he stood

"Why do you say seize his bow. The plan is to save Ruren" 

The spellweaver twisted in discomfort and glanced at Durthu 

"Tell them" boomed the great treeman

"Tell them of the prophecy"
His maddened eyes fell upon Cadei and their was a glimmer of icy sorrow in his flaming eyes. She shivered as the cold pierced her heart and a sense of foreboding flooded her.


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Very good! I liked the last chapter a lot. Keep it up :wink:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I pronounce it Cad-I
Thank you for the support
Once again comments and criticism always welcome
Hope you like it. 
__________________________________________________________________________________________--
*The prophecy*

The spellweaver took a deep breath before glancing at Durthu before her eyes rested finally upon Cadei. Her eyes were crystalline orbs that shone through the darkness and her voice dripped with emotion.

"The foul creature Cyanthir has plagued our lives as he attempts to destroy and despoil the beauty of Athel Loren. Three times we have thwarted his efforts yet each time his plans are ever more deadly."

"I was there when Durthu slew Cyanthir and as the creatures body crumpled I felt his spirit spawn into a new form. The tears of Isha splashed upon my cheeks and I felt the gift of foresight rise within me. My eyes fell upon the form of Ruren as he restrung his bow. His hands were stained with blood and I felt words rise within me as the blood of the beastmen stained the forest floor.

Cyanthir will return, and the forest must stand strong
For Morghur will grow stronger and the battle will be long
In the end the bow of Ruren will be Cyanthir's downfall

Its bearer will be spurned once , saved twice
Saviour thrice
Beware for elves and spirits must stand together 

United we stand 
Divided we fall"

The words seemed to echo round the clearing as the breeze rustled through the trees causing a whispered reverberation "Divided we fall... fall.. fall". The shadows present upon every face had intensified as the dying sun fell below the canopy and the sky shone blood red.

In the back of her mind Cadei heard Durthu mutter to Arcazon yet their word were indistinct and she could only catch a few hushed words

"Another verse....the bearer... waywatcher.... die"

She turned to face the treeman and she found his eyes fixed upon her. They were a pure, icy blue that caused her to shudder in fear. She turned to Arcazon and found his golden eyes fixed upon her, she saw pity in them and the word "die" resounded in her mind. She whispered

"Is it me?"

She saw the treemen glance at each other and Navastel's head rise at her words. 

Their was an infinitesimal pause as the treeman considered her and the tension seemed to stretch on for a lifetime. Durthu's scarred face contorted and the dark scratches upon his twisted face became a leering mass of destruction. His eyes burned with a cruel mallice and his voice was harsh and cruel

"How the fuck should I know?"

Cadei let out a hysterical laugh at the irony of the treemans response as the stress shattered. She felt a battle plan forming in her mind and she stood.

" I think this prophecy shows us several things. One we must definitely attempt to recapture the bow and save Ruren at the same time. I believe that the treekin is correct, we must make an attempt to rescue Ruren. If we can create some havoc in the dwarven camp they will be compelled to attack. Once they are in the open our superior shooting will take its toll."

She swallowed and her mouth became a thin line as her father spat into the dirt next to his chair

"I believe that the Lord of the Reborn Ash is correct. If the wind riders have found no trace of Ruren we must go through the mockery of a parley. They will obviously use Ruren as a bargaining counter and the wind riders will be able to watch them and see where they place Ruren. A force will be able to make a raid upon the camp. If I might suggest dawn and that we move from the eyries. The sun will be behind the eyrie and therefore they wouldn't be able to see our forces moving in.

Arcazon nodded his agreement and Cavadon stood. His voice was harsh yet the glimmer of battle rippled in his eyes

"I believe the waywatchers plan is perfect. The dwarves have the tree line covered and though the dwarves have a perfect line of sight to any troops moving down from the mountains at the high altitudes their is enough cover for us to move from. Therefore an aerial assault is the only option. I believe they should be supported by archers that could help to neutralize the sentries quickly and efficiently."

"Unfortunately the forest spirits will be unable to help us in this venture as their power diminishes as the move away from the forest and as we will be forced to fly in that renders the wild riders and glade riders useless, even the eagles cannot carry a horse."

There was a cluster of nods from the respective captains and a scowl from the captain of the wild riders.

Ristun stood
"That leaves the glade guard, eternal guard, war dancers and waywatchers. The wind riders are obviously essential to this plan"

The captain of the eternal guard stood and his brow furrowed as he concentrated

"I do not believe the eternal guard would be useful in this situation. I would assume that Ruren is placed in the dwarven encampment. The eternal guard are better in disciplined ranks rather than skirmishing situations."

The captain of the glade guard nodded
"I believe that the glade guard could provide fire support if necessary however I believe that a small force would be preferable. Thus I would suggest that the way watchers with their additional stealth skills, should bring their expertise to bear."

Ristun nodded and stood 
"I therefore suggest that the wardancers lead the assault force and the waywatchers provide supporting fire"

Durthu shifted angrily yet remained silent as Ristun continued

"As for the parley, I believe that a party of 5 should be an adequate display of military strength."

"I will be coming" boomed Durthu as his eyes gleamed a deep crimson

"No." Arcazon moved forward coming face to face with the maddened eyes of Durthu"
"I will go. You will not be able to control your fury when you come face to face with the dwarves." 

Durthu nodded by did not argue at Arcazon's words.

"Any objections?"

The clearing stood to attention as the silence stretched.

"Way watchers, wardancers and wind riders we reconvene at the pass of Karak Nor. Elves, spirits of the forest prepare for war."

Cadei stood and Navastel turned to face her, grasping her slender fingers with her long bony twig like fingers. Their was concern etched in the lines of her face and her voice echoed with emotion

"Take care of yourself Cadei."

"I'm going to be 1000 meters away from the action"

"I know just take care of yourself, please"

Their was an awkward moment as their eyes met before Cadei turned away and moved over to the way watchers who stood in two disciplined lines.

"Ruren was one of us. We must avenge him. This is technically our war and we will fight until the death"

The waywatchers saluted placing their fists upon their hearts.

"To the death" they echoed


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I apologise for the long wait but I moved house and wrote my competition entries whilst the installment I had got lost in a computor crash
I will try and get something done this week
Hope i can keep people interested
Comments and criticism always welcome


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Great story, nice character development plus the light humour is good.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Very good, I absoulutly loved it. + rep.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Finally an update and those that had the patience to stay with me 
My greatest thanks 
Those that posted comments and criticism even greater thanks
Please comments are always welcome and if anybody wants to see the story go a certain way
Ideas are appreciated
if you want to know more about a certain charactor then say so
Thanks for reading

________________________________________________________________
*Wooden hearts*

The shadowstalkers dispersed from their disciplined ranks into a pell-mell scramble to grab bows and replenish quivers as the glade bristled with the energy of impending battle. Cadei allowed her eyes to wander over the dryads, swarmed by their gibbering translucent sprites, some teriffying, their distorted faces leering whilst others clutched tiny bows and sharp needles in their twisted claws.

Her eyes continued moving towards the treeline drinking in the familiar trees yet she saw a spellweaver, eyes closed as she prostrated herself before one of the mighty oaks that surrounded the glade. The singers lips moved in a soundless shadow as her words were whipped away by the clamour of war yet as she sang the forest stirred and the trees began to move, inching slowly apart to create a new path. Roots surfaced and the trunks of trees were pushed aside as the spellweaver raised her arms to the sky.

Her poise was elegant, commanding and austere as she rose from the ground supported by the energy of her magic, climbing to hover above the trees. As she floated she was joined by 5 of her fellow spellweavers and they created a ring in the centre of the glade, suspended just below the treeline. A flash of blood red sunlight focused upon the circle bathing their features and swelling their power. The song resounded across the glade and the might oaks at the fringe of the glade began to bend their branches pulled to the centre of the circle as they were compelled by the enchantments and the harmony of the spellweavers melody.

Cadei felt tension and the slightest twinge of anger and she observed the trees resisting the indignity of the unnatural contortions of their limbs. The song reached a crescendo and the bending of the trees halted, deadlocked but the power of the song was suddenly boosted as Navastel and 5 other branchwraiths strode towards the circle. Their voices added to the melody and though the words were identical the sorcerors commanded whilst the branchwraiths asked, begged and pleaded for the trees co-operation. Gradually the trees relented under the attentions of the branchwraith yet hostility lingered and she looked around at the trees she knew so well.

Under these branches she had grown and played and she easily melded her mind seamlessly with theirs and their conversations burst into her mind 
"Why the anger?" 
"The injustice the indignity of the elves. It disgusts me. The branchwraiths know how to respect athel loren but the elves..." he allowed his words to trail into disgruntled murmurs as he consented to the branchwraiths pleading and his branches began to mesh with the other trees. 

The forest floor darkened into shadow as the leaves twisted to become an arcing dome above their heads. The singers directed their attention to the chairs upon which the council had sat and their symbols glowed a bright emerald as the energy of the forest was channelled into them. The light intensified scorching the retinas of the onlookers and though they runes burned like beacons nothing happened. 

All was still and though the branchwraiths pleaded and the spellweavers demanded obedience the forest defied their transmogrifications. The glade was motionless par the form of Arcazon who moved slowly and carefully to the centre of the circle and though his voice carried no melody his words were poignant.

"For fucks sake"

The forest responded to the treemans exasperated insistence and the seats of the council twisted sinking into the ground as the circle created by branchwraiths and spellweavers became a curving bowl. Below her feet Cadei felt roots rippling as they shifted the earth cutting through the sediment twisting and curling into a fibrous mass that burst from the centre of the bowl. Crystalline liquid gushed from the root tips and the bowl filled with a translucent blue misted by steam as a small isle rose from the depths of the water upon which stood the sapling of the reborn ash.

The sapling held the broken spirit of the treeman Traken who had sacrificed himself to save Athel Loren, for when Coeddil rose to smite against the forest he was awakened. He fought side by side with the elves duelling the great tree lord himself to give the wild riders time to rally whilst sounding the alarm and calling Ristun and his wardancers to the fray.

As elven blood stained the soil Ariel had risen to smote Coeddil and banish him yet as she stood above the shattered ruins of Traken she had wept copiously for his fall. Her tears had caused the Trakens broken spirit to form one last acorn which held the shattered fragments of his soul. Ariel presented this seed to Ristun who had fought alongside Traken many times, his blades slicing through the handmaidens that attempted to aid their twisted master.

The queen of the forest quested Ristun to plant this seed in his glade and guard it for as the acorn grew Traken's spirit would heal and eventually he would walk forth as the reborn ash. Thus Ristun became the Lord of the Reborn Ash guarding his friends life in the desperate hope that the tree lord would rise once more. 

As the sapling rose from the water the dryads and many of the elves including Ristun fell to one knee before the sapling and Cadei saw tears between the channels of Arcazon's gnarled bark and from the depths of the pool whilst Durthu's scorched red eyes softened. Both treemen waded into the pool and touched their hands to the bark of the sapling and they were framed by a vertical shaft of sunlight that framed the scene. 

The awed silence was broken by a snigger and then a guffaw of laughter as Arcazon doubled over and Durthu's face split into a wide smile and they returned to shore smug grins stretched grins across their faces. 

"Chop chop" whispered Arcazon to the stunned glade, temporarily held immobile by curiosity and the tension snapped as the warriors returned with frantic energy to the motions of preparation. 

Cadei took one last glance back at the glade shouldering her own bow, her eyes lingering upon Cavadon as he swung himself upon Thyra's shoulders. She felt her heart flutter slightly as his eyes appeared to fix upon her face and his hand flitted to his thick brown hair pushing it away revealing strong cheekbones and a commanding hawkish profile.

His eyes lingered and she felt her own hand subconciously jump to her neck as she drank in his strong shoulders as a sudden gust of wind whipped his cloak back. From the corner of her eye she could see Arcazon blowing hard whilst a few obscene gestures made her blush with embarrassment and she bowed her head to hide before reaching into the treeman's mind

"You absolute" a stream of obscenities was blocked by the treeman's raucous laughter

"Young love in the forest... Is their a sprite that can play the violin?"

"I don't...."

"Oh come on its all their.... the lingering gaze... the furtive smile.... From here I can see your heart heaving"

She severed the connection and lead the way watchers calmly from the clearing determined to ignore the two treemen who were both batting their eyes and playing mock violins


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Its good DB keep it up:victory:


----------

